

When tech companies won’t provide service manuals, this guy writes his own - RougeFemme
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2014/01/13/when-tech-companies-wont-provide-service-manuals-this-guy-writes-his-own/

======
ChuckMcM
I'm a big fan of what iFixIt is doing. I agree with them that electronics need
to get where autos were in the 70's with respect to 'right to repair.' There
is also the issue of the proprietary firmware. I'm totally ok with not giving
anyone a right to copy it and re-use it, but not ok with not having enough
information to know if the computer controlling the engine in my car is
functioning correctly or not.

